# November bridge / pier question



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Ok nobody has posted anything here for a few days so I'll ask a question of all of you. How would you rate fishing from piers and bridges in November over all? Good, bad, indifferent? What are you most likely to catch? I haven't fished in Pensacola in November since the 1980's but plan to a few days next week.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

It is usually pretty good, pomps, reds, sheepies king macs and bonitas.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Great when the bulls get thick!


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Don't forget to add those delicious whitting to that list


----------

